# The 'Ole Heart Silhouette Ring Bible Shot for C and C please!



## smackitsakic

What could I have done better with this shot?  Any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## Amocholes

I can't think of a thing. It looks like a Hallmark card. It would have been nice if there was just a hint of spark in the diamond though.


----------



## wisv1k

I preface my comments with the same thing, I am learning too so it's just my opinion.  That's why we are here right?  Anyway, I prefer shots like this that aren't quite so bright to put more emphasis on the heart shadow.   Otherwise it's always a cool shot.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

lol, how funny to see this. I was just thinking last night about trying to recreate this. How did you go about lighting , settings?

Imo, I think the pages look too blown out.. maybe play around with the contrast or something? sharpen up and make the diamond sparkle?

Aside from that...:thumbup:


----------



## Noah212

I agree that it looks a bit blown out.  What do you think of this?


EDITED: 







ORIGINAL:


----------



## Foxman

Great idea, but if I am picking nits here, wouldn't you want the scripture to be on marriage?

A little sparkle on the diamond would be good as well. I prefer the edited shot.


----------



## M.Powell

definitely find a scripture on marriage or love.... clean the ring and polish it to give it more shine and help that diamond sparkle.  I like it 

EDIT : well I see that you did use the scripture well known about love : Love is patient, love is kind : It's just not that noticeable unless you know those scriptures and what to look for.  I found my eye pulling to the italics on the left instead of those on the right due to the shadow.


----------



## gummibear

Very creative! I like the second picture the best, I thought the first was too bright.
It also took me a minute to find the scripture, maybe you can find a way to make it stand out.


----------



## Einstein

I would have avoided unlucky number 13! but other than that great idea!


----------

